# Need a Scotch suggestion



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey all, I've recently been trying to develop a palate for Scotch. For now the only ones I've liked are 

The Macallan 12 and 18
Going to Try The Rare Cask For my 30th Bday next month

I have not liked:
Dewers 12, 15, or 18
Johnny Black


I still have a single serving of The Glenlivet 12 at home that I'm going to try but I'm thinking I'm more of a highland guy. Any Suggestions for others to try similar to the Macallans? Preferably something that can be found easily.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

If you like very peaty Scotch, I can't say enough good things about Laphroaig. Good stuff.

Edit...Never mind...just saw that you said you were more of a Highland guy.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Glendronach Revival 15


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Reg said:


> Glendronach Revival 15


Had that one in my hand at total wine the other night and put it back when i realized they had Sinatra Select Jack lol....I'll def give it a shot. Thanks @Reg


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

dalmore king alexander


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

my current go-to's are Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 and Highland Park 12. Total wine always has both


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

huskers said:


> dalmore king alexander





ProjectSunfire said:


> my current go-to's are Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 and Highland Park 12. Total wine always has both


Thanks guys...are the Flavors in these similar to the Macallan?


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Thanks guys...are the Flavors in these similar to the Macallan?


I am not a fan of Macallan. I have tried several different bottles and did not really care for any of them. To much sherry I think. The Balvenie is finished in rum barrels which give a sweetness along with the spice. Their 12 year Doublewood is nice too.

How do you drink your scotch...ice or neat?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

If you like Macallan try Oban <--my preferred Highland scotch.
Glenmorangie is also very good.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The Dalmore is a very nice scotch with little to no peat, and a nice amount of sweetness and complexity, and Glenmorangie is also very nice. You might also try the Glenlivet 15, which is very smooth.

I'm more of an Islay guy myself, but Oban is a fantastic scotch that kinda bridges the gap between the peat if Islays and the sweeter Highland scotches.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I am not a fan of Macallan. I have tried several different bottles and did not really care for any of them. To much sherry I think. The Balvenie is finished in rum barrels which give a sweetness along with the spice. Their 12 year Doublewood is nice too.
> 
> How do you drink your scotch...ice or neat?


No Ice but still new to Scotch so I do a splash of Water. Just enough to take that bite away that reminds me of hair tonic lmao


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> The Dalmore is a very nice scotch with little to no peat, and a nice amount of sweetness and complexity, and Glenmorangie is also very nice. You might also try the Glenlivet 15, which is very smooth.
> 
> I'm more of an Islay guy myself, but Oban is a fantastic scotch that kinda bridges the gap between the peat if Islays and the sweeter Highland scotches.


Thanks Derek Once my Cigar spending spree is over this month I'll go on a scotch buying Binge lol


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

I've recently have jumped on the Scotch bandwagon too... started with the Mac 12 and was gifted a 200ml bottle of Glenlivet 18 and it is AWESOME - I almost enjoy it as much as a good cigar, together its just WOW!!

Any opinions on Glenlivet 12 year?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I am not a fan of Macallan. I have tried several different bottles and did not really care for any of them. To much sherry I think. The Balvenie is finished in rum barrels which give a sweetness along with the spice. Their 12 year Doublewood is nice too.
> 
> How do you drink your scotch...ice or neat?


Those are both fantastic!



Passprotection said:


> I've recently have jumped on the Scotch bandwagon too... started with the Mac 12 and was gifted a 200ml bottle of Glenlivet 18 and it is AWESOME - I almost enjoy it as much as a good cigar, together its just WOW!!
> 
> Any opinions on Glenlivet 12 year?


I like it but its nothing like the 18 thats for damn sure lol. The 15 is really nice too especially this time of year.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you guys referring to the Glenmorangie The Original? If so, may be my next buy at $35 for 750ml bottle.

Sounds really good too:

Wine Enthusiast - Higlands, Scotland- "Delicate notes of candied apple, light toffee and pear drops...nuances of rose petals, carnations and lightly toasted malt. The palate entry is grainy and moderately sweet; at midpalate there’s a burst of red pepper backed by tastes of pears, peaches, mushrooms."


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Passprotection said:


> Are you guys referring to the Glenmorangie The Original? If so, may be my next buy at $35 for 750ml bottle.
> 
> "


I have a half full bottle of that and just can't drink it anymore. Unless I water it down with about 20 ice cubes I just can't tolerate the taste. It's funny how the palette changes. Just like when I first got into cigars and thought some sticks were good and now I wouldn't smoke them if ya paid me


----------



## a2dogs (Oct 20, 2014)

Glenfarclas. Not as well known as some, but a very fine Highland Scotch whisky!


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

If you like a Highland with a touch of Sherry, try the Tomatin 12 - *very* reasonable price and an exceptional value - and just darn tasty to boot.

A very fruity Highland I'm enjoying now that is also very reasonable price wise is anCnoc 12 - No sherry and not complex, but so drinkable. Blows the Glenlivet 12 out of the water..

I don't care much for Glenmorangie 10, but if you want to spend a little money, the Nectar D'Or is VERY nice.

You're brave to get into Scotch as well as cigars - but as said, they do go so well together...


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

Passprotection said:


> Any opinions on Glenlivet 12 year?


It will be a BIG step down after you've had the 18...

I would skip it and put that money toward something a little nicer.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Im a Highland fella myself. I have a bottle of Glen12, keep it for if I run out of everything else.

Right now my favorite is a Speyside however, and is Balvenie Doublewood 12. It's called Doublewood because it's first aged in traditional whisky oak casks, them it finishes in oak sherry casks.

I drink it cold and neat. I keep my scotch in the detached garage so it's easier for me to access when I go out to smoke. And since winter, the scotch is nice and cold so no ice required.

My next favorite is a Highland, Aberfeldy 12 year. Limited bottling #2905 . It is a less expensive single malt. Usually runs me 30-40 bucks here in NY.

For a real cheap single malt Highland, Speyburn 10 year is less than 25 bucks and very mild compared to the others. But a good light Scotch for beginners to cut their teeth on.

side note: yes I like Macallan 12 very much. These listed above are easy to find. And I do drink other scotches Speyside, The Glenrothes is another good one.

Try to keep on Single Malts, Blended scotch is good for mixed drinks, but if your drinking neat, on the rocks, or with a splash of water then Single Malt is way to go.

Additional note: If you desire to go all coo coo for cocoa puffs, you can step up from Single Malt to Single Malt/Single Cask. But now your stepping into the Full-Baller range.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm dying to try Yamazaki and see what all the hype is about


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

sighhhh I should just open a store/lounge. It's the only way I'm going to be able to justify all the cigar/scotch purchases to the wife lmao


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

IMHO, Compass Box Great King St. is hands down one of the best scotch blends on the market at ~$40. You also can't go wrong with Bruichladdich Laddie 10 Year, Glendronach 12 or 15 Year, and Jura 16. All of these are very reasonably priced (at least in Texas), ranging from $40 to $70.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

I made a Total Wine run last night

Since Macallan is my favorite I picked up a bottle of 12 year, and a bottle of Fine Oak 10 year

Then to try some new stuff, I grabbed Balvenie Doublewood 12 and Dalmore 12

Should get me started nicely.....I realllllly had to fight the urge to buy the only bottle of Macallan Rare Cask that they had. I know the price is completely ridiculous but you only turn 30 once.....Might have to try and convince the better half that it will make a good Birthday present


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Just my .02 here but I'd find a local liquor store with a big selection. These stores tend to employ people that are very knowledgeable in specific areas such as scotch. Find this person and they will unlock the keys to the world. When you first get into scotch I would HIGHLY recommend finding a bar that has a great selection and splitting a flight with a friend. This will allow you to taste perhaps 4-8 different scotches for about the price of just one bottle of scotch at your local liquor store. After you get a good idea of some flavor profiles you enjoy or don't enjoy then go to the liquor store and start with a single bottle. I personally always recommend starting with Highlands Park 12 year as a first single malt scotch purchase. After that bottle I went onto their 15 yr, then 18 yr. The levels of smoke, peat, and sherry will change from each of these bottles. After I went through those bottles, I found a sweet deal on Macallan 18 yr. Then I went to a two bottle system (found I was drinking the expensive stuff WAYYY too often). Now I currently have Oban 14 as my upper shelf and Balvanie 12 yr as my lower shelf. 

I would recommend doing a little research online, lots of good articles that talk about the differences between single malt and blends and then within single malts the differences between highlands, lowlands, islays, etc...

Good luck and remember, there is no such thing as bad scotch or bad wine. You should be able to find something you appreciate in everything you drink. Just try and zone in on your favorite profiles and find the one that contains the majority of them.

Seth


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

You might also like GlenDronach 12, sort of similar to MacAllen 12 with the Sherry casks. And Its usually under $50 a bottle near me.


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

+1 For the Macallan 12, great scotch, I've had it on the rocks and neat, and I actually prefer this one neat. It doesn't roast your throat going down, just nice full flavor and a smooth finish. Can be had for just over 50 bucks around here.


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I also agree with Oban. Talisker is from the same family just a little more bite in my opinion. I find the Oban a little smoother especially the 14. McAllen is always a good choice as well. I've had some 25 McAllen from a friend because its too expensive for my wallet and it was outstanding.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Also whiskey stones...BUY THEM!


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

ELLASU said:


> I also agree with Oban. Talisker is from the same family just a little more bite in my opinion. I find the Oban a little smoother especially the 14. McAllen is always a good choice as well. I've had some 25 McAllen from a friend because its too expensive for my wallet and it was outstanding.


I really like Talisker 10. I prefer it over Oban 14, though I do like that, too.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

As per @Trackmyer 's recommendation and reading the profile, this sounded like something I'd like... Nevermind the box behind it


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> I grabbed Balvenie Doublewood 12 and Dalmore 12


Let me know how you like the Dalmore!



Sigaar said:


> I really like Talisker 10. I prefer it over Oban 14, though I do like that, too.


Talisker is one of my favorites. It's right behind Lagavulin. Good stuff.


----------



## JuiceMan (Apr 17, 2012)

I enjoy any of the Ardbeg stuff.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Passprotection said:


> As per @Trackmyer 's recommendation and reading the profile, this sounded like something I'd like... Nevermind the box behind it


If you like the doublewood...grab a bottle of the Caribbean Cask 14 next!


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Passprotection said:


> As per @Trackmyer 's recommendation and reading the profile, this sounded like something I'd like... Nevermind the box behind it


Haha, nice photo! Two of my favorite types of containers right there! If that Doublewood doesn't suit your fancy, I'll drink the rest for ya. Free of charge of course. Im just that nice a fella.


ProjectSunfire said:


> If you like the doublewood...grab a bottle of the Caribbean Cask 14 next!


Good call.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

@lvfcrook1503 instead of looking just at region, using a flavor map may help a bit.

Here are two. The first has better descriptions. The second just has many more options.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Got this today too - drinking a couple fingers of the Four Roses Small Batch now and it is GOOD.

Thanks for the recommendations guys.


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Trackmyer said:


> @lvfcrook1503 instead of looking just at region, using a flavor map may help a bit.
> 
> Here are two. The first has better descriptions. The second just has many more options.


YOU ARE A GENIUS! These are awesome. I'm totally stealing these!

Thanks,

Seth



Passprotection said:


> Got this today too - drinking a couple fingers of the Four Roses Small Batch now and it is GOOD.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys.


You my friend....I'm jealous of. First the box of which we shalt not speak of....and then the booze. You sir are a gentleman and a scholar!

carry on!

Seth


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks man but the smokes will be down a LONG time - saving to smoke with my son which will be 3 in july and he aint smoking until he's legal / responsible.



CoCigarSmoker said:


> YOU ARE A GENIUS! These are awesome. I'm totally stealing these!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Passprotection said:


> Thanks man but the smokes will be down a LONG time - saving to smoke with my son which will be 3 in july and he aint smoking until he's legal / responsible.


Some of my fondest memories are from when my grandpa would buy La Gloria Cubanas and he would cut them in half and we would split the cigars between the two of us....I was 12.

Seth


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

you guys are making me want to go scotch shopping...I'm down to 2 bottles lol


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> you guys are making me want to go scotch shopping...I'm down to 2 bottles lol


Yeahhh....I ended up making a trip to Total Wine and Krestons....Looks like I'll be sampling this weekend

Dalmore 12
Balvenie Doublewood 12
Aberfeldy 12
Highland Park 12
Macallan 12
Macallan Fine Oak 10
Macallan Fine Oak 15
2 Bottles of Sinatra Select Jack

:heh:

Tried posting a pic but it keeps telling me I'm exceeding my limit. Are we only allowed to post so many pics per week or something? lol


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Yeahhh....I ended up making a trip to Total Wine and Krestons....Looks like I'll be sampling this weekend
> 
> Dalmore 12
> Balvenie Doublewood 12
> ...


holy crap man...that is a serious haul! I have a Total Wine gift card from Xmas...guess I need to make a trip this weekend


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

Highland Park 12 is my go to daily dram. Look up Ralfy on youtube, a great channel for whisky information.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> holy crap man...that is a serious haul! I have a Total Wine gift card from Xmas...guess I need to make a trip this weekend


Yeah I got home and realized I had one from krestons stashed away too lmao 

Oh well, I'll keep it set aside for when Utopias comes out this year


----------



## CoCigarSmoker (Jan 7, 2015)

Now that's a good spread of scotches my friend!


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Let me know how you like the Dalmore!


Good Call....It was delicious! Especially with the Ave Maria I paired it with!


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Trackmyer said:


> Im a Highland fella myself. I have a bottle of Glen12, keep it for if I run out of everything else.
> 
> Right now my favorite is a Speyside however, and is Balvenie Doublewood 12. It's called Doublewood because it's first aged in traditional whisky oak casks, them it finishes in oak sherry casks.
> 
> ...


Tried double wood last night. Flavors were awesome. A bit high on the scotch bite up front for me. I could see it going great with a spicy smoke though!

Highland park and aberfeldy are on deck for today


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Tried double wood last night. Flavors were awesome. A bit high on the scotch bite up front for me. I could see it going great with a spicy smoke though!
> 
> Highland park and aberfeldy are on deck for today


I switch between this and Highland Park 12 as my every day scotch. I mostly smoke flavor bombs so its almost always pairs very well. As I said, you definitely need to get a bottle of the Caribbean Cask. If you like the Doublewood you should love the Cask. It takes a bit of the bite off and is really smooth.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

ProjectSunfire said:


> I switch between this and Highland Park 12 as my every day scotch. I mostly smoke flavor bombs so its almost always pairs very well. As I said, you definitely need to get a bottle of the Caribbean Cask. If you like the Doublewood you should love the Cask. It takes a bit of the bite off and is really smooth.


Will do!!! Total wine and krestons were both out so I'll get it on the next run!


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Laphroig was always my go to! plus they sell it at my fav casino. If you keep your eye out you can find a local scotch tasting. Its a lot less expensive than spending 80 on a bottle and not really liking it.


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Will do!!! Total wine and krestons were both out so I'll get it on the next run!


Tried 2 more today... Highland Park was mehhh lol Not a bad flavor and would probably pair well with food or cigars but not one I would just sit and sip on, Aberfeldy is not bad at all.

So far: 1) Dalmore 12
2) Macallan 12
3) Aberfeldy 12
4) Balvenie Double wood
5) Highland Park 12
Did not DISLIKE any of them so thank you all for the suggestions.
Only ones that I have left to try are the Macallan Fine oak 10 and 15.....and then once I get the Caribbean Cask


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Laphroig was always my go to! plus they sell it at my fav casino. If you keep your eye out you can find a local scotch tasting. Its a lot less expensive than spending 80 on a bottle and not really liking it.


Only thing that makes me avoid the Laphroig is that it comes up on the Medicinal side of the flavor chart....makes me think its going to be heavy on that Hair Tonic Like Taste lolol

I wish there were scotch tastings near me. I live in the Sticks of South Jersey. I can't even get to a beer tasting without driving a half hour


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah I can understand ya there. I dug it on the rocks though. my favorite! There was another I really like it was belvine or something like that. Ill have to look when I get home. I decorate my house with the bottles


----------



## lvfcrook1503 (Oct 22, 2014)

Luckysaturn13 said:


> Yeah I can understand ya there. I dug it on the rocks though. my favorite! There was another I really like it was belvine or something like that. Ill have to look when I get home. I decorate my house with the bottles


Balvenie? I like the double wood and that's the one who makes the carribean cask I want to try


----------



## penna stogey (Apr 23, 2014)

The DBW is mighty good.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Tried double wood last night. Flavors were awesome. A bit high on the scotch bite up front for me. I could see it going great with a spicy smoke though!
> 
> Highland park and aberfeldy are on deck for today


Glad you liked it. I sure do.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Tried 2 more today... Highland Park was mehhh lol Not a bad flavor and would probably pair well with food or cigars but not one I would just sit and sip on, Aberfeldy is not bad at all.
> 
> So far: 1) Dalmore 12
> 2) Macallan 12
> ...


That list is looking a lot like my booze cabinet. Haha. Very nice


----------



## Luckysaturn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

, it was ledaig another awsome one is the Highland Park 12 year. I've never seen it in stl but I grabbed a bottle when I was in chicago


----------



## DbeatDano (Aug 3, 2014)

Reg said:


> Glendronach Revival 15


+1 on the Glendronach. Great whisky. If you're a highland fan, I'd suggest Dalwhinnie 15yo, Glenmorangie 10yo, and Old Pulteny 17yo. I've heard Balblair 12yo is pretty fantastic as well, but haven't tried it.


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

lvfcrook1503 said:


> Tried 2 more today... Highland Park was mehhh lol Not a bad flavor and would probably pair well with food or cigars but not one I would just sit and sip on, Aberfeldy is not bad at all.
> 
> So far: 1) Dalmore 12
> 2) Macallan 12
> ...


See if you can find some Edradour. It's not normally listed with the high end scotches, but it sounds like it's right up your alley (FWIW, I like it a lot). The "double wood" style Glenmorangies are worth checking out, too.

It's not scotch, but Redbreast is worth looking into as well.

I'll also say not to limit yourself to Highland scotches. That first list you gave of what you like and didn't like mostly just showed that you prefer single malts to blends. Glenfiddich is one of my go-to scotches when I'm looking for something that won't break the bank. The Costco here has the 15 year cheaper than most places. Though Highland Park is also one of my favorites, so YMMV, not that they taste the same or anything.


----------

